# 36005 vs 36010



## hofm04 (May 23, 2014)

Possible codes 36005, 36010, 75820, 75825, 37250, 37251 x2 75945, 75946 x2 
Q *36010 is cath insertion to IVC. Since the cath tip was only in the external iliac we cannot use this code. Is that correct?* 
Q 36005 and 75945 cci 
Q 37250 37251 are add on codes. If we cannot bill 36005 then how do we bill IVUS? 

PROCEDURES PERFORMED:
1. Left common iliac vein access under ultrasound guidance.
2. Left iliac venogram.
3. Intravascular ultrasound of infrarenal inferior vena cava and iliac
system.

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE: Patient was brought into the cardiac cath
lab, prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. Local anesthesia
was achieved with 1% lidocaine. Ultrasound was used to access the left
common femoral vein with a micropuncture set. Access was up sized to an
8-French system and a venogram was performed with the catheter tip in
the external iliac vein. 

FINDINGS:
1. Patent external iliac vein. Ext 75820 
2. Patent common iliac vein.
3. Patent infrarenal IVC. IVC 75825

Due to low sensitivity venogram for May-Thurner's anatomy, a decision
was made to introduce an intravascular ultrasound. An IVUS catheter was
advanced and placed in the infrarenal IVC. Pullback recording was
performed.

FINDINGS:
1. Infrarenal IVC is patent. Ist vessel 37250 
2. Patent common iliac vein with no narrowing at its confluence with
IVC. 2nd 37251 
3. Patent external iliac vein. 3rd 37251 

All of the catheters and wires were removed. Manual pressure was held
at the groin access site.

SUMMARY:
Left iliac venogram and intravascular ultrasound demonstrate no
narrowing of common iliac or external iliac veins. No intervention was
performed.


----------

